# crosswind effect



## sunny91 (Apr 14, 2005)

It was the time to pull..

regards,

sunny91


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 15, 2005)

my word!!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 15, 2005)

Did they hand out rolls of toilet paper to disembarking passengers?


----------

